# Hair Loss



## 20473 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had IBS for 14yrs and within the last year, I have had different, stronger pain and more intense bloating. Also, I have been losing my hair. I have recently gotten a colonoscopy and everything came back normal, like usual. I decided to see a dermatologist for the hair loss, itchy skin and increased breakouts on my face and body. (blemishes) He did every test on me that he could think of and everything came back normal. He told me that the only reason for my hairloss is the "chronic illness" that I have. He said it's common for a chronic illness and the only way I can stop/prevent the hairloss is to control my IBS. I am considering going to an allergist to be sure but if this is true, I don't have many options left. I have been on every possible drug for IBS and am currently only on Elivil for pain management. I use Heather VanVorous's fiber and peppermint pills and for the most part, things have been under control. Has this happened to anyone else? It just seems odd since I have had this for 12 yrs. and never had this problem. I am scared of going bald!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm so sorry about your hair loss.The only things that I can think of --Are you significantly under-weight or have you lost a lot of weight lately? Weight loss or malnutrition may result in hair loss.Before I graduated, I had a lot of pressure and life was really stressful. That plus ibs made me shed a lot of hair although not to the point where I worry. Just wondering if you're under a lot of stress lately?You mentioned that you also have blemishes. So that could also be a hormone related thing?Hope your dr can help get this sorted out for you very soon.Cherrie


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

It sounds more hormonal. I'd talk to your gynecologist and maybe suggest getting some bloodwork done...especially total estrogens.


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

A gynecologist or an endocrinologist. Some endocrine disorders, such as polycystic ovarian syndrome (some symptoms include hair loss, cystic acne) are hormonal and trust me when I say they would do something about it more than a gynecologist would.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I am 63 and have had IBS D for over 20yrs. as of the last coupleof yrs I have noticed thinning hair, terrible nails, and a lot more pain>>>all tests come back OK>>>go figure>> someone is not getting the picture, perhaps the doctors????? or once again is this all in our head???


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have your thyroid checked. I lost lots of hair until I had thyroid surgery and went on replacement meds. It can also be hormonal. As for being caused by IBS, I have not lost more hair since my diagnosis of IBS. I know it is frustrating to be losing hair and some of mine never grew back. Ask for other tests...Good luck at finding out what is going on. GadJett


----------



## Youarewhatyoueat (Sep 17, 2007)

HiI have been suffering from IBS for about 4 years but have only recently been diagnosed.I had all the above symptoms you have described until I started to follow food combining, i.e. not eating protein and carbohydrates in the same meal. My hair lose has stopped and my hair, is very slowly, starting to grow back. The itchy skin has gone etc. I am still not back to what I would call normal but food combining has really helped. I have also cut out dairy, wheat and gluten. This may not work for everyone but it may be worth giving it a try.Good luck.


----------



## Daisy007 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Meg,My Mom has experienced hair loss recently. After many visits to the doctor, she went to her Chiropractor who ran tests on the vitamins/toxins in her body. It turns out that she has an extreme amount of Calcium, which causes lose hair and also dry skin. When I say "extreme amount", I'm talking about 5 times more then necessary. The way the chiropractor explained it to my mom, the calcium tries to escape through the skin causing dryness and hair loss.My mom and I both IBS-D, which she has had her whole life, or so I think... And my mom also has Fibro. I don't know if either of the two have anything to do with the production of too much calcium. I'm not sure what the treatment is... but I can find out. Good luck with your hair loss


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIs hair loss normal?Everyone has some hair loss every day. In fact, it is normal to lose up to 100 hairs a day. However, some people lose a lot of hair early in life because it runs in their family (inherited) or because of disease, medications, stress, injury, or damage to the hair.What causes hair loss?The most common cause of hair loss is genetics-you inherit the tendency to lose hair from either or both of your parents. This is called male-pattern or female-pattern hair loss, or androgenetic alopecia. (Alopecia is the medical term for hair loss.) About half of all people have this type of hair loss by about 50 years of age.1, 2See an illustration of typical inherited hair loss.Other common causes of hair loss include:Ringworm of the scalp (tinea capitis), which is common in children. Mental stress or physical stress, such as recent surgery, illness, or high fever. Chemotherapy, the use of medication to destroy cancer cells. Pulling your hair back too tightly, wearing tight braids or ponytails, or using curling irons or dyes. Age. As you age, you grow less hair. It is also thinner and tends to break more easily. Poor nutrition, especially lack of protein or iron in the diet. Thyroid diseases including hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism. more info herehttp://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Hair-Loss-Topic-Overview


----------



## blackdog3428 (Sep 18, 2007)

There's a thyroid condition called Graves disease which causes hair loss. I don't know much about it but I think it's from an overactive thyroid. Once saw a TV movie based on an Olympic athlete who had it. Don't believe it's life threatening but can cause alot of symptoms.


----------

